# My buddy Chubs



## jason324 (Dec 13, 2010)

This is my buddy at 10 weeks old 






















Best,
Jay


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy.


----------



## Bagpiper (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on your new friend. nice pictures too. Thanks for sharing

Cheers
Jim


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 13, 2010)

What breed is he?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice work!:thumbup:


----------



## ConverseMan (Dec 14, 2010)

Jason - those are fantastic! Seriously, stunning.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 14, 2010)

Cute photos! What an adorable little puppy!


----------



## jason324 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks so much everybody He is the best!! 

The breed is a Pit-bull Mastiff mix, also known as a "Band Dog"

Best,
Jay


----------



## vinithbraj (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesome, great pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## NateS (Dec 15, 2010)

Cute dog...awesome pictures.


----------



## Ryan Sitko (Dec 15, 2010)

beautiful eyes.  hes about to have some huge paws


----------

